# Darkroom noob



## nagoshua (Feb 19, 2008)

Just got myself a full darkroom setup off of ebay BUT i have a problem. Never developed film in my life! Just wondering of any really good books or decent websites that will show me everything i need to get started.

Ive been having a look at some stuff but tbh coming from digital its like a foreign language. Which chemicals are best to use? what do you use? what the hell is the difference!?!

Also any fun things you can do in the darkroom that you cant do with digital? again, i love books so books on experimental stuff would be pretty cool, i saw some pictures a photographer made where they just put a leaf straight into the enlarger and made pics that way.

I dont get how to push and pull film, really dont understand how it works. Do i just shoot 400 iso film on 800 iso settings on my camera then leave the enlarger on for twice as long and whats the difference on the finished picture? Sorry! So many questions but im falling in love with film!! Anyone want a 30D 

OOh yeah one last question that is really getting to me, im getting a Meopta Opemus Colour 3 Enlarger (on the add he said he only ever used it for black and white so im guessing he isnt lying even though it says colour) along with a 50mm nikon lens, is this kit any good? Is there any way of using 120 film on this kit coz i wouldnt mind getting back to using 120 on my holga instead of 35mm its just so damn expensive to develop!!


----------



## ann (Feb 19, 2008)

go to ilford's website and check out their pdf files on developing your film and usng the darkroom. they give a list of necessary equipment and a description of the process.

start with one film, one developer, one paper type and one paper developer, boucing around will make your eyes glaze over.

don't be in a big hurry, take your time and pay attention to what your doing.

i think the leaf is a photogram, which means they put the leaf on t he paper and then exposed the paper with light from the  enlarger.

pushing film, rate it at 800 instead of 400 and develop longer, how long will depend on which developer your using.

is there someplace in your local area that provides classes? that will really help your learning curve.


----------



## nagoshua (Feb 20, 2008)

Yeah, theres a place that do a course on a saturday so i reckon ill go on that. I need to know how to develop 120 film now as well as 35mm coz i have a terrible habit of impulse buying and i just got a bronica ETRS from ebay!


----------



## ann (Feb 20, 2008)

the only difference between 120 and 35 development will be the size of the reel/tank , amount of chemistry volume and in some cases time; however, it is basically the same.

Hopefully, the insturctor at this school will be able to answer all your question and get to set up with a routine that will provide the necessary experience your looking for.


----------

